
Space roar - adrianhoward
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_roar
======
rmk2
I'll go ahead and assume that this comic is the reason why this has been
posted: [http://www.smbc-comics.com/?id=3142#comic](http://www.smbc-
comics.com/?id=3142#comic)

Because, as we have learned, there are no coincidences, there is only the
force, or some such...

~~~
alanh
My own SMBC (non-?)coincidence was finding out that a former classmate (from
my tiny high school in rural Pennsylvania) is part of SMBC Theater (in LA).
Very cool.

Apologies for being so tangential here.

------
verandaguy
Possibly related: Someone used Mathematica to simulate the "sound" of the
first 760,000 years of the Big Bang based on WMAP observations. I assume this
makes use of a higher-energy portion of the EM spectrum than radio, but it's
still very interesting.

Blog entry: [https://www.wolfram.com/mathematica/customer-
stories/mathema...](https://www.wolfram.com/mathematica/customer-
stories/mathematica-simulates-the-sound-of-the-big-bang.html)

The actual sound file;
[http://library.wolfram.com/infocenter/MathSource/5083](http://library.wolfram.com/infocenter/MathSource/5083)

------
schtev
Relax. Its just Azathoth.

------
loop0
It was the T.A.R.D.I.S sound

~~~
loop0
So now I understand why jokes are bad in HN

